# Logiciel partage souris entre MacBook et iMac



## jemitey (31 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Dans les actualit&#279;s il était question une fois d'un logiciel qui permettait de faire passer le pointeur de l'écran d'un IMAC à celui d'un MacBook en réseau. Je n'arrive pas à retrouver l'article quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
Merci et bonne année 2012.

Jemitey


----------



## subsole (31 Décembre 2011)

jemitey a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Dans les actualit&#279;s il était question une fois d'un logiciel qui permettait de faire passer le pointeur de l'écran d'un IMAC à celui d'un MacBook en réseau. Je n'arrive pas à retrouver l'article quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?
> Merci et bonne année 2012.
> 
> Jemitey



Bonjour, 
Ici ===>  Teleport

*Note du modo :* c'est pas l'endroit pour parler de ça, Applications, il y a un forum dédié à ces questions ! On déménage.


----------



## jemitey (31 Décembre 2011)

Merci c'est exactement ce que je cherchais.
Désolé pour l'erreur de post j'ai hésité et mal choisi.
Est-ce que dans la même idée il existe la possibilite de transférer des affichages ( hors partage écran) 
Merci encore et bonne fêtes

jemitey


----------

